# FV1Dev PCB - Error connecting CH341(-1)



## azerty_guitar

Hi everybody ! 

I post here to have help with my fv1 dev pcb , here is my problem : 

- *AsProgrammer* can't connect with the ch341a when I press read or write ,the software says : " *Error connecting CH341(-1)* " (in red)

I'm on windows 8.1 , I have done IC-PEDALPCB-FV-_24LC32A
I've tested with empty 24lc32a , and a pedalpcb module8
The fv1 work perfectly
Windows says "dingdong" , so usb is connected

*What can i do ?? I there somebody who have the same problem ?*

(sorry for my english ..!)

Simon


----------



## Robert

Do you see the CH341 interface in Device Manager?


----------



## azerty_guitar

Robert said:


> Do you see the CH341 interface in Device Manager?


Yes it is !  (unknow device)


----------



## zgrav

you need to install a driver for the device before Windows will recognize it.  did you get a CD with the ch341?  if not, use google to find the driver file for it.


----------



## azerty_guitar

I've try to install this one but no improvment : *https://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm *still  " *Error connecting CH341(-1)* " 

And in device manager it's still " unknow device", it seems like if driver doesn't install 
I've try to say to the computer "find driver into fv1pedalpcb files" (available in the wiki) but he says tha tthere is no driver inside


----------



## zgrav

you can try searching for other drivers for the ch341.  I would also remove the device, uninstall the device from the control panel if it still shows up before you plug it in again, then try again.  you may also want to try using a different USB port on your PC to plug it in the second time.

not sure if any of that will help, but it does not hurt to try.


----------



## azerty_guitar

I've try all this tricks


----------



## zgrav

You probably need to find a different driver and the do all those things again to get a clean install for it.     Sorry, but I do not have any better suggestions to offer.


----------



## vigilante398

I had to go through about 4 different versions of driver before I found one that worked. I think the one that ended up working was an older version, like 2009 I think. Frustrating while it was happening, but well worth the trouble in the end.


----------



## zgrav

Glad you found one that worked!


----------



## azerty_guitar

finally, by download the driver that are in this youtube description, it work : 




AsProgrammer, now find my ch341a !


----------

